# Stock for 2.5 and 5



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

I am I major need of anything that can go in a 2.5 gallon and what could go in a 5 gallon, anything will help.


----------



## thepianoguy (Feb 6, 2016)

a betta, some netrite snails, a couple shrimps.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Pretty much a betta, shrimp, snails, could always try hara jerdoni or Pseudolaguvia ribeiroi in the 2.5. The reason for that is that they are miniscule, the hara jerdoni barely reach an inch and they don't move. I have three small ones in my 2.5 and I lose them in there with how small they are. Someone I read has also had luck with a breeding pair of pygmy sunfish in a 2.5, heavily planted tank.

Note though, that hara jerdoni and pygmy sunfish are cooler temp fish, so you'd need to get the zoo med chiller thats like $30 and hangs on the side for really hot days because they dont do too well above 75 degrees.

5.5 has a lot more options, the aforementioned plus

- Haborsus Corys could work

- Chili/Exclimation point/strawberry/micro rasbra could work
embers or ruby tetras would work

- CPDs also prefer slightly cooler waters and appreciate heavy planting since they can be rather shy.

- Green neon micro rasbora (microdevario kubotai), blue neon microrasbora (sundadanio axelrodi) <--- never owned these ones so Im not too sure about how active they are but they barely reach an inch so a 16" long tank might be alright for them.

- Endlers


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Are you going to put a Betta in these tanks? Are they filtered and heated? How heavily planted? Are there going to be hides? Are they cycled? Without knowing the above it is impossible to answer your question specificially. Post photos.

However, in general:

1. In a 2.5 filtered, heated and planted only a Betta and a snail. No other fish are suitable for a 2.5; even Nano/Micro species. If it is not cycled or heated or filtered then a Betta.

2. In a five gallon filtered, heated and planted with hides a Betta and, maybe, bottom dwellers like Habrosus Cory. A five is too small for mid-to-upper level fish and a Betta. If it hasn't been cycled and stable for at least a month or two just the Betta. If it isn't heavily planted and doesn't have hides then no shrimp. As with the 2.5 if it isn't heated, doesn't have a filter, isn't planted or isn't cycled then a Betta and, maybe, a snail.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

It will be heated and heavily planted for I think a pea puffer, I will let it cycle and add ghost shrimp early on


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Moving to appropriate section.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Calvin88 said:


> It will be heated and heavily planted for I think a pea puffer, I will let it cycle and add ghost shrimp early on


Dwarf puffers are known to peck apart and slowly eat large shrimp species like ghost and amano. there is a video on youtube of a hoard of dwarf puffers pecking apart a shrimp3x as big as them, first they bite off its pincers, then its legs, then they just eat it bit by bit as it can't get away.. horrible death for the ghosty...
I'm advise against keeping any invert (shrimp or snail no matter the size) with a dwarf puffer unless its meant as a meal because it may become one.
Be mindful dwarf/pea puffers do NOT tolerate in-tank cycling like bettas can. You should do a fish-less cycle first. My recommendation woudl be pure ammonia method.


----------

